# Overwhelmed with wrap choices! Help!



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 2.5 week old and an almost 22 month old. I'm sleep-deprived, so please bear with me







.

My active toddler needs me to chase him like crazy and it has become very clear that my Snugli is not going to cut it (too loose and floppy). Neither is my ring-sling (I can't get it to work snug enough, either, and I could never figure it out with DS).

So I think I need to get a wrap. But I'm totally overwhelmed with all of the choices. I just started looking into this and I'm reading about mei tais, mobys, ultimate baby wraps... stretchy, not stretchy,







: .

Can someone help me understand the different types of wraps? Are there just generally stretchy and non-stretchy. Is it just a personal preference thing?

Ideally, I'd love to get a wrap that I can use now (newborn stage) and later. If it's a lot better, I don't mind getting one for now and then moving into a different one that's better for bigger babies later. Obviously less expensive is better, but if it works and it's expensive, I'll take it. I'm not very handy (I don't think I'm up for making my own unless it only involves a trip to the fabric store and some scissors).

DD is almost 9 lb now and gaining well (not a small baby). I need something secure to keep her in so I can keep up with DS. I'm 5'4", average weight/build. No back/neck problems. I guess I'd like to be able to nurse in the wrap, but that's not a deal-breaker for me.

I'm sorry because I'm sure this information is posted in this forum already, but I'm so overwhelmed with the volume of information and I'm so tired, I just can't sort it out.

TIA.


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

I say start with a Moby Wrap. They are only like $35 and very easy to use. Also try to find a NINO group in your town ( www.nineinnineout.org ) They will be able to show you the different wrap choices and help you once you get one. good luck


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

In my opinion I would opt for a stretchy wrap as they are much easier to learn wrapping with versus a woven wrap. And they are nice and snuggly with a newborn. I loved mine. But since you want to be able to use it for a longer period time, I would get a Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Stretch wrap. They are $60 vs $35 for a Moby but you can use it for twice the amount of time. I used my Gypsy Mama with my one year old but couldn't comfortably use a Moby once DD hit about 15 lbs because it was too stretchy.

If you like wrapping, you can always "upgrade" to a woven wrap when the GM BB stretch isn't comfy anymore. Here is the link:
http://www.gypsymama.com/shop/stretch.htm


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I always hesitate to participate in these threads, because you want to simplify and everyone gives you a different answer, and it is more complicated that before!

I think that what you will need before too long is a German-style woven wrap. These are generally 100% cotton, come in various lengths from 2-5+ meters, and there are *lots* of choices.

I agree that with a newborn a Moby Wrap may be your best option, for the following reasons:

1) It is cheap. With a 9 pound newborn, you will outgrow stretchy wraps pretty quickly, and will find yourself shopping again. Best to spend just $35 now.

2) It is "poppable". This means that you can pop the baby in and out, sometimes many times, before having to retie. With a newborn, who seems to need something different every two minutes, this is invaluable.

3) They are so easy to adjust that it's imhe, really easy to learn to nurse in.

I also think you should get a GSW (German-style wrap) asap. Very quickly, the moby may start to feel "too stretchy" or "not supportive." You will want to learn back carries and hip carries and such and a stretchy wrap is mostly a one-trick pony. You *can* do some other things with it, but it is not generally as secure, as comfortable, and in some cases as safe as a GSW.

For the sake of simplicity, I recommend looking on a swap board like the one on thebabywearer.com and buying a used Didymos Indio in a neutral color.

An Indio simply means that it's Didymos' particular fancy jacuard weave. I, and lots of others, favor them for their cushy, supportive, and forgiving nature. They are also really easy to match bc of the more subtle pattern.

If you want to go beyond that and be a bit more informed, here's some of what is going on with wraps:

A-Materials
1) Cotton
Cotton is the most popular material, and even the wraps that aren't cotton are usually cotton blend. Some brands, like Didymos, use organic cotton. Other, like Hoppediz, use organic cotton for select models. Cotton has some problems. It is prone to shrinking, so when you launder a wrap you will probably want to hang it to dry. It does not have great thermal properties. It can get hot and when it gets wet it loses all insulating abilities and becomes difficult to work with.
2) Wool
Gypsy mama makes an all wool wrap, Didymos makes wool blend wraps. I favor the wool blends even for warm weather because wool is a bit more springy without being stretchy, making for a more forgiving carry. It has superior insulating qualities, and is not hard to work with when wet. It can also keep babe warm when you're out in inclement weather. They are a huge PITA to care for since they felt easily--think enormous shrinking and the wrap becomes blanket-thick and slightly puckery. Yuk! Handwashing and line-drying is a must. Cautious hand-washing. Even too-vigorous hand-washing can felt a wool indio.
3) Linen
Didymos makes some 40% linen indios and these are wonderful. I actually had one arrive just today. I would expect that with lots of new models being released right now in a few weeks there will be several for sale or trade on TBW (thebabywearer.com). In use, these are not appreciably different that the cotton ones but they are arguably cooler in hot weather than the cotton ones. This can be a fine choice for a first wrap, but come winter, it will not help you stay warm. I speak from experience.
4) Fleece
Winter use only. 'Nuff said.
5) Others
Some companies make wraps with silk, hemp, etc. As long as it's a natural material it can be fine. I'd really stick with the basics (cotton or linen, maybe wool) though until you find something you are comfortable with

B-weaves
1) Stretchy
Poppable, but not supportive for a heaviier baby. I stopped using mine at 13 or 14 pounds. Gypsy Mama Baby Bali Stretch, Hot Mama, Moby

2) Gauze
These are a very lightweight fabric that makes a cool summer wrap. Sometimes people think these are beginner wraps because they can be less costly than GSWs. This is *not* the case. They are not especially hard, but because they are so thin they can, if poorly wrapped, cause discomfort for wearer or baby. These are also the easiest wrap (other than fleece) to make yourself, since gauze, generally in a sort of madras plaid or check pattern can be had on the cheap at Wal-mart or any fabric store. I have one: it cost me $15 on FSOT from the woman who hemmed it up. The most popular pre-made one is the Gypsy Mama Baby Bali Breeze. It is ever-so-slightly heavier than most fabric-store gauze and is a great fabric. But it is not as supportive or as forgiving as a GSW.

3)Ellaroo
Imho, Ellaroo wraps are a catagory unto themselves. Lightweight and pretty cool, they are neither as supportive and forgiving nor as bulky and costly as GSWs. They have cool fringe. And if they were more supportive, I'd own half a dozen. As it is, my body can't handle Ellaroos. I need more support. But I have a bum shoulder, so that may not be your experience. Ellaroos can be great. Word of caution though--often with used ones the fringe is damaged. They are vulnerable to tears along the spaces between the fringes and often people wash them carelessly and it gets all knotted up, like locks almost. When I am considering purchasing a used Ellaroos, I always ask for close-up pics of all the fringes. You might not care, but messy fringe should lower the asking price.

4) GSW
I could write a book. Oh, wait, I am. I could write a *LONG* book. The brands you are most likely to come across are Didymos, Storchenweige, and Hoppediz. Other GSWs are Girasol and BB-Slen (sometimes called Babylonia--they changed the name a couple of years back) and Vatanai. Then there are some oddballs like Amazonas and a few others I can't think of off the top of my head. Don't worry about those.

I'll do the others first, and then Didymos.
a-Storchenwiege, or Storch for short. These come in a variety of lengths and patterns. All are 100% cotton. They are a medium width and are generally considered the most supportive. There are relatively few color choices though. There are several stripe patterns and then there are two-tone jacuards with a subtle diamond pattern. These are called the Leos--Leo Natural, for example, is natural and brown. There is red, marine (dark blue), turquoise (I think that one is hard to find [htf]). There may be somme others. These do not come with a center-marker, which can be a pain for a lot of carries, especially in a longer wrap.

b-Hoppediz. All Hoppediz (but one) are striped. They used to have a reputation for being very thick and blankety but the newer ones are often thinner. All are 100% cotton. They have city names generally, that actually help you remember which is which. I have Cairo, which is a sand-and-white stripe, and Panama, which is dark green and olive green. Some "cities" are hard to find, others are easy. They come in three lengths--very short, long, and very long. DO NOT buy the "maxi" size unless you know what you are getting into! Nearly everyone finds it unmanageably long. Most Hopps, and all new Hopps, come with a pocket in the end. Some people love it, some hate it. I'm indifferent, but those who hate it generally find ir really easy to remove with careful use of a seam-ripper. These do come with a center marker.

c-Girasol. I rarely see these in really long lengths. There are *lots* and *lots* of colors or Girasols. All are 100% cotton. They are, so far as I know, all either solids, with a different color on each side, or stripes. No other patterns. Some Girasols are identified by numbers, some by model names. One thing you should know about Girasols is that older ones have a "wrong" side, which some people like to show a biit of in wrapping for a neat look. I don't have much use for that myself, but to each her own. Girasols are often known for being especially soft, "flannelly soft." Think old flannel shirt. Yummy. These don't come with a center marker

d-BB-Slen. These are quite lightweight. A lot of people do not like them because they are very wide. This can be a problem, however, the width can make them quite supportive. The nearly see-through lightness of some of them is also very appealing. I have one, have had others pass through my collection, and I enjoy them from time to time. They have a center marker, but it is very small and sometimes hard to find. Most BB-slens are striped, with a couple of solid colors and one with a jacuard stripe.

e-Vatanai. These are the latest and greatest on the babeywearing scene. Super-lightweight, they have some jacuards, some stripes, and two absolutely gorgeous "whales" wraps with complex jacuards of animals, one in blue-on-blue, and on in blue-on-red. I have never touched or seen a Vatanai, but word is they are super-lightweight and yet supportive, but maybe not the softest.

f-Didymos
Didymos come in about a billion variations. What they all have in common: Relatively narrow, nearly all have a center marker (except really short ones and some older models). They cycle through patterns and styles, creating demand and a huge sub-culture of Didy afficianados.

The main subtypes are:
1) Indio. The above-described jacuard. Beautiful, lacy-looking, but not too femmey for guys to wear, forgiving. The best all-around wrap. Prone to "pulls" where a thread pulls loose. Not the most durable. They come in cotton, wool-blend, linen blend, hemp blend, and soon, silk blend. You cannot imho go wrong with an indio. There are some that are really short, for rebozo carries, that come with fringe. Some are tri-color. Some are really, really rare. You can get an indio used for maybe $70, $80-90 for a longer one with no flaws, but slightly rare wrap, used is maybe $110-120, and a really rare one can be multiple hundred of dollars. Sometimes these are just color names, sometimes the names are more descriptive. Some names: Blue, Rosenquartz, Ivy, Lile, Pinie, Terra, etc

2) Nino. These are a smooth fabric with a babywearing woman woven in a repeating pattern. Some people call them "spermies" and hate them, I kinda' like them. Some NINOs come in wool blend, the rest are cotton. They have a "wrong" side, which is really just a different shade. Some are light-contrast, where the pattern hardly shows at all. I prefer high-contrast, so the two sides look different and the pattern shows up. These are forgiving, super-supportive, and in general wonderful. Some people find the "spermies" too objectionable, or don't like how smooth the fabric is, finding it not "grippy" enough. I think they're nuts, but to each her own. These have a naming scheme similar to indios above

3) Waves. This is a wavey pattern. It come in several colors. Many people find them to be ideal summer wraps, very lightweight, very supportive, just in general lovely. Silver waves is one of the more commonly dyed wraps too. They are all 100% cotton. Some are quite htf.

4) Rhombus. The softest, flanneliest Didys, these have a row of rhombus across the top edge and are general soft, coordinating colors. I have jonas--deep blues and greens. Others are shades on pinks and greys (elisa), blues and greys (Paul), reds, oranges, and yellows (Jakob).

5) Jacuard. These are more colorful wraps with different patterns. Some that have been released int he past are Bears (teddy bears), Millefiore (lots of daisies), Vogels/birds (um, yeah...).

6) Stripes. Um, these are striped.







One is solid (Steve). These have people names. My favorite is Lena, purple and grape with turquoise stripes. Two of the Didy stripes come in wool blends--Lisa (blue with multi) and Eva (pinks and purples). I also have a rare Lena with wool.

7) Colorgrown cotton stripes. Bjorn and Lars are the colorgrown stripes. They are not dyed of course, and are ridiculously, delciously soft.

I think that wraps up Didy!
Back to the outline

C-Obtaining wraps
The best way is usually used. FSOT, FSOT, FSOT! There's lot of info on TBW about how to use their FSOT forum well. Wraps also pop up on the TP and on Diaperswappers from time to time. Do not expect cheap. For a htf wrap you *will* pay more than it cost new. Bargains can be had though. Generally used wraps are 10-20% or more cheaper than new. They also don't need to be broken in as much (generally). Other sources are co-ops, big WAHM storefronts, and small WAHM groups and shops. There are often no clear demarcations between these.

1) Co-ops. These are often run via Yahoo! group. Questions to ask include: lead time, exchange rates, shipping costs and what happens if something is not available. Co-ops can be a great way to get newly released or htf wraps, but if you aren't careful, you can get burned. Paypal exchange fees, estra shipping, or waiting months and months for a wrap can all leave a bad taste in your mouth. All of these have happened to me and while everything was settled in the end, it's best to do your homework first and ask the important questions.

2) Small WAHM groups. Store like Lemon Balm Essentials and Piece of Cloth are great ways to get new or used wraps. Some have exclusive vendor arrangements, some specialize in getting the new Didys fast. I've done a lot of business with Piece of Cloth getting in the new indios and I've head great things about Lemon Balm Essentials. She sells fine used wraps and is the exclusive US distributor for Vatanai.

3) Bigger stores: Peppermint.com, Attachedtobaby.com, Birdie's Room--these are bigger and have better access to more stock and easy to naviaget websites. The downside? Full price, generally, plus shipping, plus often not as much access to htf or quick to sell out stuff. I've actually never purchased a wrap from these bigger places, although they are a valuable niche. I'm just too cheap









4) Buying from individuals via FSOTs or eBay or GBAy (German eBay). Great bargains, great people. Caveat emptor, and the further the forum is from the babywearing community, the more caveats for the emptor! Be cautious of eBay; stuff is often mislabelled. Especially on German eBay where the language barrier combined with shipping issues, combined with the fact that "Didymos," in Germany, is a colloquial synonym for "baby carrier" (of any brand) has been a source of huge disappointment to many. But I also know someone who got a ridiculously rare wrap for a ridiculously low price on German eBay.

D Length. Most brands come in three or four lengths. Didys come in "sizes" ranging from 2 up to 7. I prefer a Didy size six as a good long wrap, a size four and mid-length, and a five as the wrap that can do it all, if I"m really careful.

1)Rebozos and shorties
These are the shortest wraps, generally under 3 meters, used for simple, one shoulder carries. Not a good beginnner wrap in general.

2) Mid-length wraps
These are 3-4 meters or so, and are used for hip-carries, simple rucksack (back) carries, kangaroo carries, and rebozo carries with long tails. They are the easiest to use once you know what you are doing, because they are not unmanagebly long but still let you do a comfy, two-shouldered carry.

3) Long wraps 4-5 meters or so. These are long enough for some people to do the classic cross-carries, front and back. They are good beginner wraps unless you are plus-sized.

4) Very long wraps--5+ meters. I have several of these. There are the Maxi Hopps, the size 7 Didys, etc. They are hard to manage. But, no one runs out of length, even plus-sized people. And you can rig some super-supportive carries that will let you wear for hours without discomfort. Only a good beginner wrap if you are plus-sized.

E Care
Be careful, wash alone, on delicate, hang to dry. Hopps are allegedly machine dryable. I wouldn't, and haven't. Be very careful with wool. If you get a pull, use a needle or pin to carefully work it back it. CAREFULLY! If it gets torn or horribly stained, sell it ont he cheap to someone who will use it for a sewign project.

And I'm done. Honest, I didn't mean to write you a novel, but I got so tired of people giving me a basic answer and leaving me wondering what they were leaving out. So, go out and get you a Moby and a Natural Brown Indio, or maybe one of the new linen Indios, in a size 5 or 6.

Also, if you click my blog link in my siggy and go back a coupla' pages, there's an entry with stash pics and descriptions if you want to see what I'm talking about. In fact, I'll probably x-post this to the blog for future use.


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

THANK YOU!!! That is the best response I've ever gotten to any question I've ever posed on a bulletin board. I hope people can find this information again because that answered all of my questions and I think it will help others as well.







:


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Wow tie-dyed that was an awesome response!!

I totally agree with you about the Moby. I stopped using mine at around the same weight. But I wanted to clarify that the Gypsy Mama BaliBaby Stretch and Hot Mama wrap are considered "hybrid" stretchy wraps (I believe that is what they were called in the Mothering Babywearing issue). They are no where near as stretchy as a Moby or UBW as the fabric has less stretch. I have used both with a 1+ year old and with back carries (they are wide enough). I just wanted to clarify since they are nice compromise if you want the benefits of a stretchy wrap wbut with longer longevity.

Good Luck deciding


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

just had to say, tie-dye that was awesome! not really much to add to that









ITA - if you want something that you can use with your baby and your toddler, and that will be useful for years to come, a GSW like a didymos or storchenwiege is totally the way to go. which kind is largely personal preference.

if you have a NINO group anywhere nearby, that's a great place to 'taste test' different lengths and different styles to see what you like best.

also, check out the forums at thebabywearer.com - great FSOT boards there, and loads of helful information, pictures, links, the works!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

TY you Rock! I think I want a storch/ditty. you answered any question I had.


----------



## naturemama1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tie-dyed, that was an incredible essay! You should consider publishing that on the web somewhere, or submitting it to the TBW mods for their article section.









My recommendation was going to be the same -- start with a Moby and then graduate to a GSW. I'm a big Indio fan myself.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks y'all. I dunno what got into me. I had a class end at 10 and too much energy to sleep. I am editing into a word doc and adding a bit more on stretchy wraps (UBW, HaB) and dividing into slightly stretchy and very stretchy. If you would like a copy when I am done, PM me.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

This should be stickied so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

when my son was little i used the cuddlyrwap (similar to moby) EVERYDAY for HOURS...i liked the stretch fabric because it sucked him in close to me. he is 16 lbs now, and it still works but after a long time he sags a bit, so i am getting a Bali Baby Breeze from Gypsy Mama...i hear great things about them in terms of use on bigger baby...will let you know when i get it, should be any day...but the stretch ones are awesome for newborn, and pretty affordable.
have you checked out attachedtobaby.com?


----------



## wobbema (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
This should be stickied so it doesn't get lost.

yeah how do you do that? could someone who knows try and arrange this???

This is AMAZING Tie-dye!!!
thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

oh my goodness, tie-dyed! WHAT AN AMAZING RESPONSE!

I've just got my 1st Didy (purple waves) and am expecting my 1st Vatanai in the next week or so (Kipawa)...but...I'm now thinking a linen blend would be best for our 100F weather! Which one do you think?


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

tie-dyed!! you rock!!











































That should totally be stickied and would you PM that to me?


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Subbing so I don't lose that awesome responce!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I have stickied tie-dyed's post here.
Eventually I would like to reorganize our stickies. If you have suggestions please let me know


----------



## dctexan (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cidercat* 
THANK YOU!!! That is the best response I've ever gotten to any question I've ever posed on a bulletin board. I hope people can find this information again because that answered all of my questions and I think it will help others as well.







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *naturemama1* 
Tie-dyed, that was an incredible essay! You should consider publishing that on the web somewhere, or submitting it to the TBW mods for their article section.


















:

Wow. Tie-dyed that was an AWESOME response. I came on here so completely overwhelmed and looking for wrap info - your post was so clear and so informative. I feel like I actually have a reasonable plan of action now. I'm gonna start with a Moby - relatively cheap, great for newborn, easy to use - see how I like it and then go back to your post and determine what I would like to do next. Thank you, thank you, thank you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
I have stickied tie-dyed's post here

Hooray! I hope many other mamas benefit from this info.


----------



## Laura Palmer (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome response, yes...

I would just add: and don't believe awesome comments: make your own decision reading this nice forum, to discover the latest brands, fabrics, or patterns available...

thanks tie-dyed


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

HI... just wanted to bump this wonderful thread for more to see!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Tie-dyed------







Wow that is an amazing summary of our options. Thanks.


----------



## egfmba (Nov 13, 2005)

Tie-Dyed, that's a wonderful, accurate, thoughtful response! Thanks.

Cidercat: I think where you live has a lot to do with the wrap you get. I'm in Texas, and I've gone through 2 BB-Slens, a Gypsy Mama gauze wrap and 2 Vatanais. I have to say, here in the hot, humid Texas heat, I favor my Vatanai Kipawa over everything else (except my Vatanai Pamir, which is hard to find right now).

Others like their Didys or Storches or BB-Slens, and I assume it's because they don't contend with as much heat or any humidity as I do. I would love a BB-Slen in the winter, but not right now. Just too hot!

So, I would only advise that you consider your weather when getting any wrap. And your baby's body heat. If you have a sweaty baby (as I do) who gets hot easily, thinner wraps are key, especially right now.

I *highly* recommend Vatanai Kipawa or Naglikti (the whales pattern) if you're looking for soft, thin and supportive. From what I understand, the Kipawa is the airiest (I say that because I've not tried a whales, but adore my Kipawa).

Good luck in your search. Good, strong GSWs are excellent wraps, especially if (again, like me) you have a heavy baby.

eva


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3for_me* 
I say start with a Moby Wrap. They are only like $35 and very easy to use. Also try to find a NINO group in your town ( www.nineinnineout.org ) They will be able to show you the different wrap choices and help you once you get one. good luck

yes...the moby is the perfect wrap to start with for new babies. it is easy to use, and soft and comfy. although it can be really warm, specially with those after preggers hormones raging







. i used mine up until recently, when i my son hit 15 lbs it started sagging, and plus i was ready for back carries, which aren't really meant for super stretchy wraps. but it is easy and cheap and poppable, so its a great one to start with.


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

I just wanted to update on what I got based on the responses I got here.

First I got a Moby. It was a great starter wrap. I figured it was cheap enough that I could use it to decide whether or not to invest in something more expensive. I loved wrapping.

So... a few weeks later (and a little more research), I decided to splurge on a Vatanai. The Moby was just so hot and I needed something cooler. The Vatanai is much much cooler. I'm loving it. And even though it's a woven and I was scared it wouldn't be very poppable, it is. I mean, I can tie it on loosely at home and pop baby in when we get to the store, just tightening a little. Plus, when she falls asleep in it, there's just enough stretch that I can pull part of the wrap over her head holding it in and keeping it from flopping all over the place (something I thought I'd only be able to do with the Moby).

Thanks again for your thoughtful response, tie-dyed. I'm sending virtual and real-life friends from all over to this thread when they ask about wrap choices!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cidercat* 
I just wanted to update on what I got based on the responses I got here.

First I got a Moby. It was a great starter wrap. I figured it was cheap enough that I could use it to decide whether or not to invest in something more expensive. I loved wrapping.

So... a few weeks later (and a little more research), I decided to splurge on a Vatanai. The Moby was just so hot and I needed something cooler. The Vatanai is much much cooler. I'm loving it. And even though it's a woven and I was scared it wouldn't be very poppable, it is. I mean, I can tie it on loosely at home and pop baby in when we get to the store, just tightening a little. Plus, when she falls asleep in it, there's just enough stretch that I can pull part of the wrap over her head holding it in and keeping it from flopping all over the place (something I thought I'd only be able to do with the Moby).

Thanks again for your thoughtful response, tie-dyed. I'm sending virtual and real-life friends from all over to this thread when they ask about wrap choices!

That is awesome cidercat! Thanks for the update. I love Vatanai wraps as well. It has been the only woven wrap that felt as comfortable as a stretchy wrap to me.

Which color did you get


----------



## cidercat (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melissabel* 
Which color did you get









Kipawa. My only complaint is about the length. I got 4.5 m and I really could've gotten away with a 4 or even 3.5 m. We'll see. If I keep having as much left over tail as I have now, I may trade it out for the shorter Vat.


----------



## dctexan (Oct 18, 2006)

*cidercat* - thanks for coming back and updating. I hope to be able to do the same once my babe is born. So glad you are enjoying your wraps


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a EllaRoo wrap and have tried a Storch and worked w/ a floppy Didy and honestly I find the ER the best for the hot summer weather, plus its much less heavier and a bit less cumbersome to work with, Also its not a Didy wannabe but more like a super long rebozo. You *do* have to make sure you have everything well spread out as it doesnt have the cushy-ness that a Didy or a Storch will have but in return its a bit easier to manipulate and alot lighter.

I will probably buy a german wrap eventually but right now im content w/ my ER PLUS if you can learn to wrap w/ a ER and wrap really well than a GW will be a piece of cake. Also I found that certain wrap carries like a BWCC need to be done a bit differently w/ a ER than w/ a Didy or a Storch so you will need to learn those slight tweaks necessary to make a ER as comfy as Didy or a Storch.

Umm Ibi


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
Also I found that certain wrap carries like a BWCC need to be done a bit differently w/ a ER than w/ a Didy or a Storch so you will need to learn those slight tweaks necessary to make a ER as comfy as Didy or a Storch.

Umm Ibi

Really? Do tell!


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

How do you figure out what length wrap you need? I looked at the Vatanai sites, and couldn't find that information.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

http://www.didymos.de/english/html/groesse.htm is the Didy size chart (the German one is somewhat more detailed: http://didymos.de/html/groesse.htm) However, it's quite generous. According to that chart, I should need an 8, and I can manage with a 7 for all carries. IME, a very slim/small person can do everything with a 5, most people will need a 6 if they want to do wrap crosses, and plus sized people will need a 7.


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome information here. I have done alot of research on wraps and if I had this article when I started, it probably would have saved me some money. As it stands I have an Aqua Waves didy and a vatanai stripes along with Bali baby stretch and a moby (which I just sold today). I really focused on buying the cooler wraps being that I live in S Florida. So far I think the cooler of the two will be the Vat. It is a used one that is soft, yummy, and airy. I am only going on feel since baby hasnt arrived yet.


----------

